# Bulgarian: произношение на буквата л



## jazyk

Добър ден!

Имам български познат в Брно който произнася буквата л като w (по английски) дори кога говори португалски с мен. Е ли това обикновен феномен в българският език или той e от някоя област къде се така говори?

Съжалявам за моите грешки, но не гоборя български.


----------



## iobyo

I found this on Wikipedia:



> Furthermore, in the speech of many young people the more common and arguably velarized allophone of /l/ is often realized as a labiovelar approximant [w]. This phenomenon, colloquially known as мързеливо "л" (lazy "l") in  Bulgaria, was first registered in the 1970s and isn't connected to  original dialects. Similar developments, termed L-vocalization, have occurred in many languages, including Polish, Serbo-Croatian and certain dialects of English such as Cockney and AAVE.


----------



## jazyk

Фала многу за помошта! Штета што никој бугарин не одговорил на моето прашање.


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Фала многу за помошта! Штета што никој бугарин не одговорил на моето прашање.


 
Аз съм един от малкото активни българи, но когато видях въпроса Ви, вече имаше съвсем задоволителен отговор и нямаше смисъл.


----------



## jazyk

Благодаря за Вашето участие, но аз бих искалhttp://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,5612858,00.htmlда зная дали и Ви произнасите л така.


----------



## Orlin

jazyk said:


> Благодаря за Вашето участие, но аз бих искалда зная дали и Ви произнасите л така.


 
Аз не съм специалист, но, доколкото знам, това не е стандартно произношение и лично аз не изговарям "л" така.


----------



## jazyk

Добре, благодаря за Вашето време.


----------



## Arath

Well, what the Wikipedia article says is true. It is more common for younger people to substitute */ɫ/* with */w/*. There is some dialectal variation.

Standard Bulgarian has three L sounds: */l/*, */ɫ/ *and */ʎ/*. All native speakers are aware that */ʎ/* is a separate sound, which is orthographically represented by the digraphs *ля*, *лю* and *ль*, as in *лято* (*lyato*), *любов* (*lyubov*), *бельо* (*belyo*). */ʎ/ *is never found in the syllable coda nor before the vowels */**ɛ/* and */i/*. */l/* and */ɫ/ *are allophones of the same phoneme. */ɫ/ *is used in all positions except before the vowels */**ɛ/* and */i/*, where */l/ *is used. */w/ *is allophone only of */ɫ/.

*Some western Bulgarian dialects do not have */l/ *at all, and use */ɫ/ *even before* /**ɛ/* and */i/* . Consequently, younger speakers of these dialects may substitute */ɫ/* with */w/* in front of */**ɛ/* and */i/.* This is illustrated in the song *Скакауец* (*Skakawets*): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIsmjZCcfck, which in standard Bulgarian is pronounced *Скакалец* (*Skakalets*). This pronunciation is not found in the eastern dialects and is highly stigmatized.

Some eastern (and western) dialects have */ʎ/* in the syllable coda, as in *соль* (*/sɔ**ʎ/*). In such cases younger speakers of these dialects may use* /ɫ/ *instead, trying to sound closer to the standard. That */ɫ/* is not substituted with */w/*. In contrast, speakers that do not have */ʎ/* in the syllable coda, will already have */ɫ/* there and they may substitute it with */w/*.

In certain verbal endings and definite noun forms, standard Bulgarian has */ʎ/* (*деля* - */d̪ɛˈʎɤ/*, *приятеля* */priˈjat̪ɛʎə/*), whereas virtually all western and some eastern dialects have */ɫ/ *(*/d̪ɛˈ**ɫ**ɤ/*, */priˈjat̪ɛ**ɫ**ə/*). In such cases */ɫ/* is never substituted with */w/*, or at least I haven't heard anyone pronounce it that way.

Where I live (Stara Zagora, Eastern Bulgaria), it's impossible to find anyone over 40 who uses */w/* in lieu of */ɫ/*, whereas all ten-year-old children pronounce it like that. I'm twenty something, and I do it in cases like *колко* (*/ˈkoʊ̯ku/*) and *малко* (*/ˈmaʊ̯ku/*), but not in *план* (*/pɫan/*) and *лъжа* (/*ˈɫɤʒə/*).


----------



## phosphore

Interesting. A phonetic change in progress.


----------



## DarkChild

jazyk said:


> Благодаря за Вашето участие, но аз бих искалhttp://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,5612858,00.htmlда зная дали и Ви произнасите л така.



Аз така го произнасям, защото не мога да го казвам по правилния начин. Това е като говорен дефект, който имат много хора. Правилното Л трябва да се произнесе с език, допиращ се до горните зъби, а аз го произнасям с вътрешността на долната устна, допряна до зъбите lol

П.П. Не мога да признасям твърдото Л /ɫ/. С другите две нямам проблем.


----------



## jazyk

Благодаря за двата последни отговори.


----------



## lykrakez

Hi, 
I'm Bulgarian and I'm doing my end-of-degree project. Could you tell me please where did you find all this information? I really need to learn more things about the pronounciation of the letter "l" in Bulgarian and I can't find almost anything. I've always thought that there were only three ways of pronouncing the "l": ʎ (лято), ɫ (ъгъл) и l (или). But now I have found another one and I don't know how it is pronounced or if it is used at all... Thank you very much.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

lykrakez said:


> I've always thought that there were only three ways of pronouncing the "l": ʎ (лято), ɫ (ъгъл) и l (или).


That is the case.

Едва ли трябва да включвате в изследванията си произношението на децата в детските градини и на недозрели рап-певци.


----------



## Милан

Interesting, in Serbia some people [younger generations] write maWa, maWeni, sWatka instead of mala, maleni, slatka.


----------

